# Liquify problem ?



## Mach0 (Jan 10, 2012)

Im using cs5. I have an issue and I can't get a clear screen shot. When I liquify the object, the bloat tool isn't working correctly. I never had an issue before but right now it's as if, for lack of better words, reduced opacity. I get the effect but can see the original body lines. Example.... If I try to make the lips or eyes larger, it will distort it but not look clear and I can see the original eye and lip underneath it. Anyone know how to correct it? Or experienc this? I will see if I can get a good screen shot.


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 10, 2012)

You can kinda see it here.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 10, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> You can kinda see it here.



You can always make a screen cap with the PrintScreen button on a PC, or some odd keyboard combination on a Mac. It would be much more detailed and easy to see.


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok I'll try when I get home. It wasn't a realistic goal. I was just going to enlarge some things as a joke. It was just odd. I've used it before and it didn't do this. Btw I was talking about the lip. Thanks. I'll update this when I get home.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 11, 2012)

You may be on the wrong layer.


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 11, 2012)

That image was previously saved and all layers merged. I wonder if I unknowingly messed up a setting. I'll post a better screen shot tonight.


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 11, 2012)

Peano said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> > That image was previously saved and all layers merged.
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I'll have to find another picture to goof with.


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok so I know I'm late but I haven't tried the warp tool yet but here's what I end up with when I use bloat. I didnt do a set pattern or tried to achieve something in the pic. I only wanted to show what happens when I use it. Am I doing something wrong in settings maybe?Before bloat tool
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 21, 2012)

Btw this happens even with a raw file right from opening it and no edits or layers.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Jan 21, 2012)

Turn off Show Backdrop


----------



## KmH (Jan 21, 2012)

Adobe Photoshop CS5 * Liquify filter overview

A Comprehensive Guide to Photoshop&#8217;s Liquify Tool | Psdtuts+

Adobe Photoshop CS5 * Freeze and thaw areas


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 21, 2012)

Peano said:


> Rephargotohp said:
> 
> 
> > Turn off Show Backdrop
> ...


It was as 36% before. As I have mentioned it was for demonstration and I was just showing you what I originally posted about. You are right about the liquify tool. I haven't messed with it much and still trying to learn it. Thank you for your response.


----------

